# Water Meth install on my Rabbit thanks to 20Squared!!!



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So, 
My wife got me a water meth kit for Christmas. And, of course I had the genius idea of making it fit where the oem battery goes. I had planned to put the battery in the hatch area, but then I wouldn't be able to autocross or run the car at the strip. I made it fit anyway. The setup is temporary until M.U.F.F. Engineering has time to build me a proper setup that will be legal for racing.


Details:
Everything was purchased from 20Squared
USRT 2.0T FSI Throttle Body spacer( I test fit for the 2.5 and it fits)
Labonte Motorsports Stg. 2 MAF kit.


Stock battery tray








A little trimming...








It looks like it'll fit!








Throttle Body spacer and spray nozzle








Nozzle and Solenoid








It all fits!!!!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Coolest wife ever! Lucky guy, hang on to that one. lol

Keep us updated on the install.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. it looks SUPER clean.
btw, you didnt relocate the battery, right? you just got a smaller braile battery...

how does it performs?


----------



## Dub 1R (May 25, 2010)

Hey, 
would the water meth combo work on a n/a car?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

What does the meth does anyyways??


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Lowers intake temps, with the added benefit of cleaning the valves and combustion chamber due to the steam produced.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

*my water injection mockup*

Very nice job!! where did the TB spacer come from. and don't those batteries cost around $1200?


my set up...
the tank is not pictured. I may put most of this in my spare tire well, or move the battery
the pump is capable of 15 bar and 600 plus ml/min of flow. I'm going to need to upgrade my water hose,

it looks like spaghetti, but it is really quite straightforward.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks great, Patrick. It was a pleasure, as always. Thanks for checking fitment on that TB Spacer Plate for us. Let me know if there's anything else you need! :thumbup:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

The Braille battery was $180 shipped from Tirerack


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you think that battery will turn the motor on a zero degree day?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

whats the part number on that battery... I just put a red top in my car but I really like the way you have this set up. I'm planning on using the BSH weld on meth bung on the intercooler to TB pipe on mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> whats the part number on that battery... I just put a red top in my car but I really like the way you have this set up. I'm planning on using the BSH weld on meth bung on the intercooler to TB pipe on mine.


Weld on bung would be great, along with a TB spacer plate to get the dual nozzle benefits. We carry Labonte's weld-on bung as well as the USRT TB Spacer plate :thumbup:

http://www.20squared.com/product_p/1.17.375.htm

The TB Spacer plate isn't up on the site just yet, but give us a ring, email or PM if you're interested or have any questions!

The Braille Battery appears to be the 15lb. No-Weight model. Part # B2015


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Correct on both accounts.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

eh, not gonna mess around with a TB spacer yet or a dual nozzle, gonna try to keep everything relatively simple starting out not to mention I've totally shot my budget at this point and the nozzle kits for the AEM kit aren't exactly cheap. Having to buy a new lower timing cover and rear main seal ate up what little wiggle room I had left after buying that beefed up o2j from you guys... not to mention I also bought new mounts. I honestly couldn't have done the meth kit and boost controller had I not won a scratch off lottery ticket and been able to acquire them for wholesale cost at work. I got lucky and scored some new front rotors for $30 off ECS this morning. Also it dawned on me I'm into the aftermarket for just shy of 16k at this point so I think I'm gonna chill on the MKV for a little while after this. HEP SRI, UM or Unitronic retune, and axles are really the only things I can see happening in the next 24 months on this car. I'd hate to say it but I think I'm gonna be looking at doing a gutted OBDI civic with a boosted H22 before I get much more serious about this car. I just want something I can throw on s300 and get some good EFI tuning practice in on.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what are you doing for tuning?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> what are you doing for tuning?


not sure what the OPs plans are, I think I remember hearing him say he was trying to compensate for Alaskan gas.
My game plan for tuning with the meth is to hook up the ross tech and put it up on the dyno at work and nudge the boost with an Manual Boost Controller slightly while keeping an eye on the vitals. Got the Innovate LC-1 hooked up to a VEI dual display to make sure my AFRs stay safe afterwards


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> What does the meth does anyyways??





kaptinkangaru said:


> Lowers intake temps, with the added benefit of cleaning the valves and combustion chamber due to the steam produced.




Water Injection or Water Methanol Injection, is a process by which a mixture or water and Methanol are injected into the fuel/air mixture on the way to the combustion chamber. Water/Methanol Injection provides "Chemical Intercooling" inside the cylinder. By injecting water and methanol in a finely atomized spray, the water is able to evaporate under the high temps of a firing cylinder, and when the water evaporates, it takes heat with it. The methanol also has a cooling and octane boosting effect as it burns. 

This process will also allow higher boost by lowering the the cylinder temps that cause detonation...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks... Althou I found it in another site... And I even came up with a couple of ideas and solutions for my car... However, issue #1 is: tuning.
If I could solve that, then my car would be so much better...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

right now I am compensating for the fact that we only get 90 oct. as our highest up here. I will be working with C2 for a tune though.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ENRGZR said:


> USRT 2.0T FSI Throttle Body spacer( I test fit for the 2.5 and it fits).


Unfortunately it has a 60mm opening so you are restricting the air entering your engine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Unfortunately it has a 60mm opening so you are restricting the air entering your engine.


can we mill it out to be the same as oem TB for the 2.5?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> can we mill it out to be the same as oem TB for the 2.5?


You can but I dont want to post out of line with respect to 20 squared / USRT's but we make the correct meth plates for the 2.5.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

when I lined the two up, the openings were the same diameter...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ENRGZR said:


> when I lined the two up, the openings were the same diameter...


2.0 FSI turbo is 60mm
2.5 20V is 65mm


----------

